# Tallest buildings in the world by country



## ThatOneGuy

Ocean Towers, Pakistan (120m)









Asanbay 2a, Kyrgyzstan (58m)









Don Chan Palace, Laos (c50m)









Platinum Tower, Lebanon (153m)









Velenage, Maldives (?m)









Blue Sky Tower, Mongolia (105m)









Traders Hotel, Myanmar (?m)









Grand Hotel, Nepal (33m)









Digicel Tower, Haiti









WTC, Sri Lanka (152m)









Hyatt Regency Dushanbe,Tajikistan (?m)









Trade Center, Turkmenistan (?m)
http://www.flickr.com/people/e-bestoy/









Buildings of Shibam, Yemen (?m)


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Yemen's tallest is still those 'mudscrapers' ? :? :shocked:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Westin Resoert, Aruba (?m)









Central Bank of Barbados, Barbados (?m)









Watercolours Residences, Cayman ISlands, (?m)









Financial Center, Dominica (?m)









Frenchman' Reef resort, Virgin Islands (?m)









Pegasus Hotel, jamaica (?m)









Caracol Ruins, Belize (?m)









Sky Residence Club, Honduras (?m)









Bank of America, Nicaragua (90m)









Icono Tower, Paraguay (145m)









Courtyard Marriott Paramarimbo, Suriname (?m)


----------



## Highcliff

*ThatOneGuy*:banana:*ThatOneGuy*:banana:*ThatOneGuy*:banana:*ThatOneGuy*:banana:*ThatOneGuy*:banana:


----------



## -Corey-

The one in Nicaragua is Banco de América stands at 90 m in Managua.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

New Reserve Bank, Zimbabwe (120m)









BCEAO Building, Burkina Faso (?m)








http://www.geolocation.ws/v/W/File:Ouagadougou BCEAO day.JPG/-/en

BCEAO Tower, Mali (?m)









NTC Tower, Sudan (140m)









Bank of Tanzania, Tanzania (100m)









Hotel de 2 Fevrier, Togo (102m)









La Cite Administrative D, Cote d'Ivore (120m)









Mutual Namibia, Namibia (100m)









Union Bank Building, Nigeria (124m)









Corintia Hotel, Libya (102m)









National Bank of Uzbekistan, Uzbekistan (108m)









Villaggio, Ghana (?m)









Finance Ministry, Liberia (?m)









Kangombe House, Malawi (?m)









Palais de Congres, Tunisia (?m)









Bank of Sierra Leone, Sierra Leone (?m)









Findeco House, Zambia (90m)









Workers' House, Uganda (?m)









Predio 33 Andares, Mozambique (?m)









Malum Nalu, Papua New Guinea (?m)









Reserve Bank of Fiji, Fiji (?m)









Screw this, I'm done.


----------



## Highcliff

may I make an off topic comment?
mud mosque, mali...maybe the tallest building made in soil...








http://www.dreamstime.com/royalty-free-stock-image-mud-mosque-djenne-mali-image15687886


----------



## Judgejudy123

Are there more still to come?


----------



## Pals_RGB

Can somebody make a list of the countries in alphabetical order. (no photos only entries)

maybe like this : 
Country (alphabetical)____________city______________Height___________Building name

or maybe in continent wise.

which i guess will be easier to read and follow.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Tallest building in Greenland ....... ??


----------



## GFKT

Pakistan,Ocean Towers,120m(image by smfarazm..)


----------



## adryon

Greenland is not actually a country, but a region which belongs to Denmark. Same for Svalbard belonging to Norway.

But i want to ask... What is the tallest building in Antarctica? ))


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ A certain research station.


----------



## Spookvlieger

adryon said:


> Greenland is not actually a country, but a region which belongs to Denmark. Same for Svalbard belonging to Norway.
> 
> But i want to ask... What is the tallest building in Antarctica? ))


It's either Halley VI reasearch station or Princess Elisabeth. But the height of Halley VI can be altered and the Princess Elisabeth is on rough terrain on pillars.

Halley VI (UK):









Princess Elisabeth (Belgium):









Edit:

Maybe it's Neumayer station?


----------



## KillerZavatar

great thread, but it really hurt to see how few countries actually have skyscrapers (SSC definition: over 200m).



Pals_RGB said:


> Tallest building in Greenland ....... ??


how about, tallest building *by* Greenland


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ That Gynourmous Chinese company? :?


----------



## Judgejudy123

Afganistan, Kabul Tower, Kabul, 87m
Albania, TID tower, Tirana, 85m
Algeria, Alger Medina, Algiers, 430m
Andorra, Caldea Tower, Andorra, 80m
Angola, IMOB Bussines Centre, Luanda, 145m
Armenia, Northern Ray Yeveran, Yeveran, 53m
Argentina, Alvear Tower Pierto Madero, Buenos Aires, 235m
Australia, Q1, Gold Coast, 323m
Austria, DC tower 1, Vienna, 220m
Azerbaijan, SOCAR tower, Baku, 209m
Bahamas, Atlantis Royal Tower, Paradise Island, 93m
Bahrain, Four Seasons Hotel, Manama, 270m
Bangladesh, City Centre, Dhaka, 171m
Belarus, Parus, Minsk, 133m
Belgium, Tour Du Midi, Brussels, 148m
Bolivia, Torre Girasoles, La paz, 138m
Bosnia And Herzegovina, AVAZ Twist Tower, Sarajevo, 142m
Brazil, Mirante Do Vale, São Paulo, 170m
Brunei, Ministry of Finance, Bandar Seri Segawan, 120m
Bulgaria, Capital Fort Bussines Centre, Sofia, 126m
Cambodia, Gold Tower 42, Phom Penh, 192m
Cameroon, Prime Ministry Building, Yaounde, 90m
Canada, First Canadian Place, Toronto, 298m
Chile, Gran Torre Costanera, Santiago, 300m
China, Ping An Finance Centre, Shenzhen, 660m
Colombia, Torre Colpatria, Bogota, 192m
Congo, Tour Nabemba, Brazzaville, 106m
Costa Rica, Torre Paseo Colon, San Jose, 103m
Croatia, Euro Tower 1, Zagreb, 97m
Cuba, Edificio FOSCA, Havana, 130m
Czech Republic, AZ Tower, Brno, 110m
Congo DR, RTAC Congo Building, Kinshasa, 88m
Cyprus, Cyprus Trade Bank, Nicosia, 66m
Denmark, Amtssyguhesut l Herlev, Herlev, 120m
Dominican Republic, Torre Caney, Santo Domingo, 150m
Ecuador, The point, Guayaquil, 140m
Egypt, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Cairo, 143m
El Salvador, El pedregal Multiplaza, San Salvador, 112m
Estonia, Swisshotel Tallin, Tallin, 117m
Ethiopia, Commercial Bank Of Ethipia Headcourters, Adis Ababa, 165m
Finland, Cirrus, Helsinki, 86m
France, Tour First, Paris, 236m
Georgia, Batumi Technical University Tower, Batumi, 205m
Germany, Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt, 259m
Ghana, Hop City, Accra, 270m
Greece, Athens Tower 1, Athens, 103m
Hong Kong, International commerce Centre, Hong Kong, 484m
Iceland, Smaratorg Office Tower, Kopavogur, 76m
India, World One, Mumbai, 442m
Indonesia, Waima 46, Jakarta, 262m
Iran, flower of The East Hotel, Kish, 210m
Iraq, Sheraton Ishtar Hotel, Bhagdad, 99m
Ireland, The Elysium, corck, 68m
Israel, City Gate Tower, Ramat Gan, 244m
Italy, Unicredit Tower, Milan, 231m
Japan, Abeno Habukas, Osaka, 300m
Jordan, Amman Rotana Hotel, Amman, 188m
Kazahkstan, Abu Dhabi Plaza, Astana, 382m
Kenya, Times Tower, Nairobi, 140m
Kuwait, Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City, 413m
FYR Macedonia, Cevahir Tower, Skopje, 136m
Malaysia, Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur, 452m
Mauritius, Bank of Mauritius Building, Port Luis, 124m
Mexico, Torre Reforma, Mexico City, 244m
Morroco, Casablanca Twin Centre, Casablanca, 115m
Mozambique, Maputo Businnes Tower, Maputo, 190m
Namibia, Mutual Namibia, 100m
Netherlands, Maastorem, Rotterdam, 165m
New Zealand, Vero Centre, Auckland, 170m
Nicaragua, Banco de America, Managua, 90m
Nigeria, Abuja World Trade Centre, Abuja, 170m
North Korea, Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, 330m
Norway, Oslo Plaza, Oslo, 117m
Latvia, Swedbank Central Office, Riga, 123m
Lithuania, Europe Tower, Vilnius, 149m
Luxembourg, Cour de Justice Tower, 103m
Panama, Trump Ocean Club, Panama City, 285m
Pakistan, Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi, 260m
Paraguay, Torre Icono, 145m
Peru, BBVA Continental, Lima, 137m
Phillipines, The Stratford Residenses, Makati, 312m
Portugal, Torre de Mosanto, Oeiras, 120m
Poland, Palace Of Culture and Science, Warsaw, 231m
Qatar, Aspire Tower, Doha, 300m
Russia, Mercury City Tower, Moscow, 339m
Rwanda, Kigali City Tower, Kigali, ?m
Saudi Arabia, Makkah Royal Clock Hotel Tower, Mecca, 601m
Serbia, USCE Tower, Belgrade, 115m
Singapore, Unite Overseas Bank Plaza One, Singapore, 280m
Slovakia, Tower 115, Bratislava, 115
Slovenia, Crystal Palace, Ljubljana, 89m
South Africa, Carlton Centre, Johannesburg, 223m
South Korea, Lotte World Tower, Seoul, 555m
Spain, Caja Madrid, Madrid, 250m
Sri Lanka, Altair, colombo, 240m
Sudan, NTC Tower, 140m
Sweden, Turning Torso, Malmö, 190m
Taiwan, Taipei 101, Taipei, 509m
Tanzania, PSPFCommercial Towers 140m
Thailand, Maka Nakhon, Bangkok, 313m
Togo, Hotel de Fevrier, 102m
Trinidad and Tobago, International Waterfront Tower C, Port of Spain, 120m
Turkey, Sapphire Tower, Istambull, 261m
Ukraine, Sky Towers, Kiev, 210m
UAE, Burj Khalifa, Dubai, 828m
UK, The Shard, London, 309m
USA, One World Tade Center, New York, 541m
Uruguay, World Trade Centre Torre4, Montevideo, 180m
Uzbequistan, National Bank of Uzbequistan, 108m
Venezuela, Parque Central Torre, Caracas 225m
Vietnam, Bank, Bussins, Centre Office Tower, Hanoi, 363m
Zimbabwe, New Reserve Bank, 120m
Zambia, Findeco House, 90m


And BTW I know I am missing a Few countries


----------



## RokasLT

Lithuania-Vilnius-Europe tower- 128,9 m; with antena 149 m; fl. 33.


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ thanks I shall add that to the list


----------



## Judgejudy123

I also added Serbia and FYR Macedonia and Portugal and pakistan and Sudan and Zimbabwe and Zambia.


----------



## Pals_RGB

KillerZavatar said:


> great thread, but it really hurt to see how few countries actually have skyscrapers (SSC definition: over 200m).
> 
> 
> 
> how about, tallest building *by* Greenland


isn't it 636m ?


----------



## tbilisky

Judgejudy123 said:


> Afganistan, Kabul Tower, Kabul, 87m
> Albania, TID tower, Tirana, 85m
> Algeria, Sheranton Oran Hotel, Oran, 77m
> Andorra, Caldea Tower, Andorra, 80m
> Angola, IMOB Bussines Centre, Luanda, 145m
> Argentina, Alvear Tower Pierto Madero, Buenos Aires, 235m
> Australia, Q1, Gold Coast, 323m
> Austria, DC tower 1, Vienna, 220m
> Azerbaijan, SOCAR tower, Baku, 200m
> Bahamas, Atlantis Royal Tower, Paradise Island, 93m
> Bahrain, Four Seasons Hotel, Manama, 270m
> Bangladesh, City Centre, Dhaka, 171m
> Belarus, Parus, Minsk, 133m
> Belgium, Tour Du Midi, Brussels, 148m
> Bolivia, Torre Girasoles, La paz, 138m
> Bosnia And Herzegovina, AVAZ Twist Tower, Sarajevo, 142m
> Brazil, Mirante Do Vale, São Paulo, 170m
> Brunei, Ministry of Finance, Bandar Seri Segawan, 120m
> Bulgaria, Capital Fort Bussines Centre, Sofia, 126m
> Cambodia, Gold Tower 42, Phom Penh, 192m
> Cameroon, Prime Ministry Building, Yaounde, 90m
> Canada, First Canadian Place, Toronto, 298m
> Chile, Gran Torre Costanera, Santiago, 300m
> China, Ping An Finance Centre, Shenzhen, 660m
> Colombia, Torre Colpatria, Bogota, 192m
> Congo, Tour Nabemba, Brazzaville, 106m
> Costa Rica, Torre Paseo Colon, San Jose, 103m
> Croatia, Euro Tower 1, Zagreb, 97m
> Cuba, Edificio FOSCA, Havana, 130m
> Czech Republic, AZ Tower, Brno, 110m
> Congo DR, RTAC Congo Building, Kinshasa, 88m
> Cyprus, Cyprus Trade Bank, Nicosia, 66m
> Denmark, Amtssyguhesut l Herlev, Herlev, 120m
> Dominican Republic, Torre Caney, Santo Domingo, 150m
> Ecuador, The point, Guayaquil, 140m
> Egypt, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Cairo, 143m
> El Salvador, El pedregal Multiplaza, San Salvador, 112m
> Estonia, Swisshotel Tallin, Tallin, 117m
> Ethiopia, African Union Headcourters, Addis Ababa, 118m
> France, Tour First, Paris, 236m
> Georgia, Sheranton Batumi Hotel, Batumi, 118m
> Germany, Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt, 259m
> Greece, Athens Tower 1, Athens, 103m
> Hong Kong, International commerce Centre, Hong Kong, 484m
> Iceland, Smaratorg Office Tower, Kopavogur, 76m
> India, World One, Mumbai, 442m
> Indonesia, Waima 46, Jakarta, 262m
> Iran, flower of The East Hotel, Kish, 210m
> Iraq, Sheraton Ishtar Hotel, Bhagdad, 99m
> Ireland, The Elysium, corck, 68m
> Israel, City Gate Tower, Ramat Gan, 244m
> Italy, Unicredit Tower, Milan, 231m
> Japan, Abeno Habukas, Osaka, 300m
> Jordan, Amman Rotana Hotel, Amman, 188m
> Kazahkstan, Abu Dhabi Plaza, Astana, 382m
> Kenya, Times Tower, Nairobi, 140m
> Kuwait, Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City, 413m
> FYR Macedonia, Cevahir Tower, Skopje, 136m
> Malaysia, Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur, 452m
> Mauritius, Bank of Mauritius Building, Port Luis, 124m
> Mexico, Torre Reforma, Mexico City, 244m
> Morroco, Casablanca Twin Centre, Casablanca, 115m
> Netherlands, Maastorem, Rotterdam, 165m
> New Zealand, Vero Centre, Auckland, 170m
> North Korea, Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, 330m
> Lithuania, Europe Tower, Vilnius, 149m
> Panama, Trump Ocean Club, Panama City, 285m
> Pakistan, Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi, 260m
> Peru, BBVA Continental, Lima, 137m
> Phillipines, The Stratford Residenses, Makati, 312m
> Portugal, Torre de Mosanto, Oeiras, 120m
> Poland, Palace Of Culture and Science, Warsaw, 231m
> Qatar, Aspire Tower, Doha, 300m
> Russia, Mercury City Tower, Moscow, 339m
> Rwanda, Kigali City Tower, Kigali, ?m
> Saudi Arabia, Makkah Royal Clock Hotel Tower, Mecca, 601m
> Serbia, USCE Tower, Belgrade, 115m
> Singapore, Unite Overseas Bank Plaza One, Singapore, 280m
> South Africa, Carlton Centre, Johannesburg, 223m
> South Korea, Lotte World Tower, Seoul, 555m
> Spain, Caja Madrid, Madrid, 250m
> Sudan, NTC Tower, 140m
> Sweden, Turning Torso, Malmö, 190m
> Taiwan, Taipei 101, Taipei, 509m
> Thailand, Maka Nakhon, Bangkok, 313m
> Trinidad and Tobago, International Waterfront Tower C, Port of Spain, 120m
> Turkey, Sapphire Tower, Istambull, 261m
> Ukraine, Sky Towers, Kiev, 210m
> UAE, Burj Khalifa, Dubai, 828m
> UK, The Shard, London, 309m
> USA, One World Tade Center, New York, 541m
> Uruguay, World Trade Centre Torre4, Montevideo, 180m
> Venezuela, Parque Central Torre, Caracas 225m
> Vietnam, Bank, Bussins, Centre Office Tower, Hanoi, 363m
> Zimbabwe, New Reserve Bank, 120m
> Zambia, Findeco House, 90m
> 
> 
> And BTW I know I am missing a Few countries



is not correct there are many taller buildings in Georgia than Sheraton, for example Batumi technical university tower, which is 205 meters tall.. also alphabet tower which s height is 130 meters. and so on..


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ ok thanks for the information i will edit that list now :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Yemen's tallest is still those 'mudscrapers' ? :? :shocked:



NO wrong. This mosque in Sana'a is 100m / 330ft.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I didn't include mosques, chuches, communications masts or observation towers.


----------



## the spliff fairy

why not? Mosques and churches are still habitable buildings.


----------



## -Corey-

We are talking about highrise building not cheched or communication towers.


----------



## Judgejudy123

Has anyone got anymore countries and their tallest buildings to add to the list?


----------



## Pals_RGB

Judgejudy123 said:


> Has anyone got anymore countries and their tallest buildings to add to the list?


Sri lanka, Namibia, Maldives ?


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ yeah, I will add those and more countries to the list tomorrow morning, as I don't have time at the moment, thanks :cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB

del


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Judgejudy123 said:


> Afganistan, Kabul Tower, Kabul, 87m
> Albania, TID tower, Tirana, 85m
> Algeria, Sheranton Oran Hotel, Oran, 77m
> Andorra, Caldea Tower, Andorra, 80m
> Angola, IMOB Bussines Centre, Luanda, 145m
> Argentina, Alvear Tower Pierto Madero, Buenos Aires, 235m
> Australia, Q1, Gold Coast, 323m
> Austria, DC tower 1, Vienna, 220m
> Azerbaijan, SOCAR tower, Baku, 200m
> Bahamas, Atlantis Royal Tower, Paradise Island, 93m
> Bahrain, Four Seasons Hotel, Manama, 270m
> Bangladesh, City Centre, Dhaka, 171m
> Belarus, Parus, Minsk, 133m
> Belgium, Tour Du Midi, Brussels, 148m
> Bolivia, Torre Girasoles, La paz, 138m
> Bosnia And Herzegovina, AVAZ Twist Tower, Sarajevo, 142m
> Brazil, Mirante Do Vale, São Paulo, 170m
> Brunei, Ministry of Finance, Bandar Seri Segawan, 120m
> Bulgaria, Capital Fort Bussines Centre, Sofia, 126m
> Cambodia, Gold Tower 42, Phom Penh, 192m
> Cameroon, Prime Ministry Building, Yaounde, 90m
> Canada, First Canadian Place, Toronto, 298m
> Chile, Gran Torre Costanera, Santiago, 300m
> China, Ping An Finance Centre, Shenzhen, 660m
> Colombia, Torre Colpatria, Bogota, 192m
> Congo, Tour Nabemba, Brazzaville, 106m
> Costa Rica, Torre Paseo Colon, San Jose, 103m
> Croatia, Euro Tower 1, Zagreb, 97m
> Cuba, Edificio FOSCA, Havana, 130m
> Czech Republic, AZ Tower, Brno, 110m
> Congo DR, RTAC Congo Building, Kinshasa, 88m
> Cyprus, Cyprus Trade Bank, Nicosia, 66m
> Denmark, Amtssyguhesut l Herlev, Herlev, 120m
> Dominican Republic, Torre Caney, Santo Domingo, 150m
> Ecuador, The point, Guayaquil, 140m
> Egypt, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Cairo, 143m
> El Salvador, El pedregal Multiplaza, San Salvador, 112m
> Estonia, Swisshotel Tallin, Tallin, 117m
> Ethiopia, African Union Headcourters, Addis Ababa, 118m
> France, Tour First, Paris, 236m
> Georgia, Batumi Technical University Tower, Batumi, 205m
> Germany, Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt, 259m
> Greece, Athens Tower 1, Athens, 103m
> Hong Kong, International commerce Centre, Hong Kong, 484m
> Iceland, Smaratorg Office Tower, Kopavogur, 76m
> India, World One, Mumbai, 442m
> Indonesia, Waima 46, Jakarta, 262m
> Iran, flower of The East Hotel, Kish, 210m
> Iraq, Sheraton Ishtar Hotel, Bhagdad, 99m
> Ireland, The Elysium, corck, 68m
> Israel, City Gate Tower, Ramat Gan, 244m
> Italy, Unicredit Tower, Milan, 231m
> Japan, Abeno Habukas, Osaka, 300m
> Jordan, Amman Rotana Hotel, Amman, 188m
> Kazahkstan, Abu Dhabi Plaza, Astana, 382m
> Kenya, Times Tower, Nairobi, 140m
> Kuwait, Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City, 413m
> FYR Macedonia, Cevahir Tower, Skopje, 136m
> Malaysia, Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur, 452m
> Mauritius, Bank of Mauritius Building, Port Luis, 124m
> Mexico, Torre Reforma, Mexico City, 244m
> Morroco, Casablanca Twin Centre, Casablanca, 115m
> Netherlands, Maastorem, Rotterdam, 165m
> New Zealand, Vero Centre, Auckland, 170m
> North Korea, Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, 330m
> Lithuania, Europe Tower, Vilnius, 149m
> Panama, Trump Ocean Club, Panama City, 285m
> Pakistan, Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi, 260m
> Peru, BBVA Continental, Lima, 137m
> Phillipines, The Stratford Residenses, Makati, 312m
> Portugal, Torre de Mosanto, Oeiras, 120m
> Poland, Palace Of Culture and Science, Warsaw, 231m
> Qatar, Aspire Tower, Doha, 300m
> Russia, Mercury City Tower, Moscow, 339m
> Rwanda, Kigali City Tower, Kigali, ?m
> Saudi Arabia, Makkah Royal Clock Hotel Tower, Mecca, 601m
> Serbia, USCE Tower, Belgrade, 115m
> Singapore, Unite Overseas Bank Plaza One, Singapore, 280m
> South Africa, Carlton Centre, Johannesburg, 223m
> South Korea, Lotte World Tower, Seoul, 555m
> Spain, Caja Madrid, Madrid, 250m
> Sudan, NTC Tower, 140m
> Sweden, Turning Torso, Malmö, 190m
> Taiwan, Taipei 101, Taipei, 509m
> Thailand, Maka Nakhon, Bangkok, 313m
> Trinidad and Tobago, International Waterfront Tower C, Port of Spain, 120m
> Turkey, Sapphire Tower, Istambull, 261m
> Ukraine, Sky Towers, Kiev, 210m
> UAE, Burj Khalifa, Dubai, 828m
> UK, The Shard, London, 309m
> USA, One World Tade Center, New York, 541m
> Uruguay, World Trade Centre Torre4, Montevideo, 180m
> Venezuela, Parque Central Torre, Caracas 225m
> Vietnam, Bank, Bussins, Centre Office Tower, Hanoi, 363m
> Zimbabwe, New Reserve Bank, 120m
> Zambia, Findeco House, 90m
> 
> 
> And BTW I know I am missing a Few countries


Armenia: Northern Ray Yerevan, 53 mt.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Photo of Armenia's tallest:









More to add to the list:

90m Bank of America, Nicaragua
100m Bank of Tanzania, Tanzania
102m Hotel de 2 Fevrier, Togo
108m National Bank of Uzbekistan
120m La Cite Administrative D, Cote d'Ivore 
124m Union Bank Building, Nigeria


----------



## RokasLT

Latvia - Swedbank Central Office - 123,1 m
Finland - Cirrus - 86 m
Norway - Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel - 117 m

We count builings U/C?


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ According to the picture-free list yes, we(you) can .


----------



## Judgejudy123

Thanks everybody I will edit the lost now


----------



## Judgejudy123

I have added so far, Namibia, Sri lanka, Uzbequistan, Luxembourg, Tanzania, Latvia, Finland, Norway, Togo and more


----------



## hater

Azerbaijan Baku , Socar tower is actually 209m


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nicaragua: Edificio Pellas, 56m, Managua










source: on the pic


----------



## Judgejudy123

Sorry skyscraper2013 but there is already a taller building in Nicaragua which is 90m tall


----------



## Judgejudy123

hater said:


> Azerbaijan Baku , Socar tower is actually 209m


Okay, thanks i will change that now :cheers:


----------



## Judgejudy123

If there are any more countries that you want to be added to list, post the name of the country and the height and name of the tallest building thanks


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

tallest building in Paraguay (i can find): Torre Ícono, 145m (475.72ft)


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ thank you I shall put that in the list


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Already included in *ThatOneGuy *'s picture-list .


----------



## Judgejudy123

Yes but not in the non picture-list


----------



## RokasLT

RokasLT said:


> Latvia - Swedbank Central Office - 123,1 m
> Finland - Cirrus - 86 m
> Norway - Radisson SAS Plaza Hotel - 117 m
> 
> We count builings U/C?


Correction: (U/C) Latvia - Z-Towers - 130 m

And l have one suggestion, put countries in the list by highest buildings: first country who have, will have tallest one, and so on.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

What are the exact measurements? .-.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Corintia Hotel in Libya is 102m tall.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

I will soon complete list of the real measurements


----------



## Islami.

*why the Republic of Kosovo isn't here!!!*hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Lots of countries aren't here.


----------



## GFKT

Islami. said:


> why the Republic of Kosovo isn't here!!!hno:hno:hno:hno:


You could post it yourself if you have a picture.


----------



## alheaine

*Rilindja Tower *
Pristina, Kosovo
_19flrs - 87m_










after reconstruction:










soon:

*ENK Complex*
_42 floors - 165 m office twin-tower_


----------



## Puppetgeneral

^^ Holy mother that looks amazing and ridiculous, what is it used for, looks like for school but also look office-ish


----------



## Japanac

Hi there! :hi:
Samone wrote that tallest building in Croatia is Eurotower, that isn't true, the highest buisness building is Cibona Tower (105 m), and in Rijeka, my hometown, there are two residental skyscrapers around 100m. kay:
I will post some pica later! :cheers:


----------



## alheaine

Puppetgeneral said:


> ^^ Holy mother that looks amazing and ridiculous, what is it used for, looks like for school but also look office-ish


^^
Rilinja Tower? a gov't. office bldg..  ENK Complex has office and residential towers..but the tallest twins are office towers..


----------



## Denjiro

Judgejudy123 said:


> Afganistan, Kabul Tower, Kabul, 87m
> Albania, TID tower, Tirana, 85m
> Algeria, Alger Medina, Algiers, 430m
> Andorra, Caldea Tower, Andorra, 80m
> Angola, IMOB Bussines Centre, Luanda, 145m
> Armenia, Northern Ray Yeveran, Yeveran, 53m
> Argentina, Alvear Tower Pierto Madero, Buenos Aires, 235m
> Australia, Q1, Gold Coast, 323m
> Austria, DC tower 1, Vienna, 220m
> Azerbaijan, SOCAR tower, Baku, 209m
> Bahamas, Atlantis Royal Tower, Paradise Island, 93m
> Bahrain, Four Seasons Hotel, Manama, 270m
> Bangladesh, City Centre, Dhaka, 171m
> Belarus, Parus, Minsk, 133m
> Belgium, Tour Du Midi, Brussels, 148m
> Bolivia, Torre Girasoles, La paz, 138m
> Bosnia And Herzegovina, AVAZ Twist Tower, Sarajevo, 142m
> Brazil, Mirante Do Vale, São Paulo, 170m
> Brunei, Ministry of Finance, Bandar Seri Segawan, 120m
> Bulgaria, Capital Fort Bussines Centre, Sofia, 126m
> Cambodia, Gold Tower 42, Phom Penh, 192m
> Cameroon, Prime Ministry Building, Yaounde, 90m
> Canada, First Canadian Place, Toronto, 298m
> Chile, Gran Torre Costanera, Santiago, 300m
> China, Ping An Finance Centre, Shenzhen, 660m
> Colombia, Torre Colpatria, Bogota, 192m
> Congo, Tour Nabemba, Brazzaville, 106m
> Costa Rica, Torre Paseo Colon, San Jose, 103m
> Croatia, Euro Tower 1, Zagreb, 97m
> Cuba, Edificio FOSCA, Havana, 130m
> Czech Republic, AZ Tower, Brno, 110m
> Congo DR, RTAC Congo Building, Kinshasa, 88m
> Cyprus, Cyprus Trade Bank, Nicosia, 66m
> Denmark, Amtssyguhesut l Herlev, Herlev, 120m
> Dominican Republic, Torre Caney, Santo Domingo, 150m
> Ecuador, The point, Guayaquil, 140m
> Egypt, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Cairo, 143m
> El Salvador, El pedregal Multiplaza, San Salvador, 112m
> Estonia, Swisshotel Tallin, Tallin, 117m
> Ethiopia, Commercial Bank Of Ethipia Headcourters, Adis Ababa, 165m
> Finland, Cirrus, Helsinki, 86m
> France, Tour First, Paris, 236m
> Georgia, Batumi Technical University Tower, Batumi, 205m
> Germany, Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt, 259m
> Ghana, Hop City, Accra, 270m
> Greece, Athens Tower 1, Athens, 103m
> Hong Kong, International commerce Centre, Hong Kong, 484m
> Iceland, Smaratorg Office Tower, Kopavogur, 76m
> India, World One, Mumbai, 442m
> Indonesia, Waima 46, Jakarta, 262m
> Iran, flower of The East Hotel, Kish, 210m
> Iraq, Sheraton Ishtar Hotel, Bhagdad, 99m
> Ireland, The Elysium, corck, 68m
> Israel, City Gate Tower, Ramat Gan, 244m
> Italy, Unicredit Tower, Milan, 231m
> Japan, Abeno Habukas, Osaka, 300m
> Jordan, Amman Rotana Hotel, Amman, 188m
> Kazahkstan, Abu Dhabi Plaza, Astana, 382m
> Kenya, Times Tower, Nairobi, 140m
> Kuwait, Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City, 413m
> FYR Macedonia, Cevahir Tower, Skopje, 136m
> Malaysia, Petronas Tower, Kuala Lumpur, 452m
> Mauritius, Bank of Mauritius Building, Port Luis, 124m
> Mexico, Torre Reforma, Mexico City, 244m
> Morroco, Casablanca Twin Centre, Casablanca, 115m
> Mozambique, Maputo Businnes Tower, Maputo, 190m
> Namibia, Mutual Namibia, 100m
> Netherlands, Maastorem, Rotterdam, 165m
> New Zealand, Vero Centre, Auckland, 170m
> Nicaragua, Banco de America, Managua, 90m
> Nigeria, Abuja World Trade Centre, Abuja, 170m
> North Korea, Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, 330m
> Norway, Oslo Plaza, Oslo, 117m
> Latvia, Swedbank Central Office, Riga, 123m
> Lithuania, Europe Tower, Vilnius, 149m
> Luxembourg, Cour de Justice Tower, 103m
> Panama, Trump Ocean Club, Panama City, 285m
> Pakistan, Bahria Icon Tower, Karachi, 260m
> Paraguay, Torre Icono, 145m
> Peru, BBVA Continental, Lima, 137m
> Phillipines, The Stratford Residenses, Makati, 312m
> Portugal, Torre de Mosanto, Oeiras, 120m
> Poland, Palace Of Culture and Science, Warsaw, 231m
> Qatar, Aspire Tower, Doha, 300m
> Russia, Mercury City Tower, Moscow, 339m
> Rwanda, Kigali City Tower, Kigali, ?m
> Saudi Arabia, Makkah Royal Clock Hotel Tower, Mecca, 601m
> Serbia, USCE Tower, Belgrade, 115m
> Singapore, Unite Overseas Bank Plaza One, Singapore, 280m
> Slovakia, Tower 115, Bratislava, 115
> Slovenia, Crystal Palace, Ljubljana, 89m
> South Africa, Carlton Centre, Johannesburg, 223m
> South Korea, Lotte World Tower, Seoul, 555m
> Spain, Caja Madrid, Madrid, 250m
> Sri Lanka, Altair, colombo, 240m
> Sudan, NTC Tower, 140m
> Sweden, Turning Torso, Malmö, 190m
> Taiwan, Taipei 101, Taipei, 509m
> Tanzania, PSPFCommercial Towers 140m
> Thailand, Maka Nakhon, Bangkok, 313m
> Togo, Hotel de Fevrier, 102m
> Trinidad and Tobago, International Waterfront Tower C, Port of Spain, 120m
> Turkey, Sapphire Tower, Istambull, 261m
> Ukraine, Sky Towers, Kiev, 210m
> UAE, Burj Khalifa, Dubai, 828m
> UK, The Shard, London, 309m
> USA, One World Tade Center, New York, 541m
> Uruguay, World Trade Centre Torre4, Montevideo, 180m
> Uzbequistan, National Bank of Uzbequistan, 108m
> Venezuela, Parque Central Torre, Caracas 225m
> _*Vietnam, Bank, Bussins, Centre Office Tower, Hanoi, 363m*_
> Zimbabwe, New Reserve Bank, 120m
> Zambia, Findeco House, 90m
> 
> 
> And BTW I know I am missing a Few countries


Bloody hell, the *VietinBank Business Centre* will become Vietnam's tallest building! 
*NOT* 'Bank Bussins Centre Office Tower' like you call it. hno:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Cevahir residential towers in Skopje, Macedonia

This is how they should look when they will be finished










so far two of them were built, one is u/c, and the construction of the fourth tower will probably start in 2014


----------



## Skyland

Thanks for the list. Just a question - for some buildings you are including spires/antennas for some not (below two buildings that have exactly the same type of antenna/spire):

Example - Sapphire Tower - Istanbul - Turkey, incl. Spire/Antenna 261, without 238m --> you took 261m










DC towers Vienna - Austria, incl. Spire/Antenna 250m, without 220 --> you took 220m


----------



## Tchokan

Nice thread! :cheers:


----------



## Islami.

ALBANIA: TID tower, 85m, 279ft, 25 floors, 2012, Tirana:
This is a new photo of this tower.


free photo upload

and this one too.


screenshot windows 7


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think this is the new tallest in Belarus:
Parus, 133 m (under construction)

















Photo by *Andrus37*


----------



## Japanac

^^ it looks awsome! :cheers:


----------



## Jacksonjack00

Oh, Good info. Nice sharing. Thanks.


----------



## Jacksonjack00

Jacksonjack00 said:


> Oh, Good info. Nice sharing. Thanks.



Casinos In South Africa | Best Online Casino | Online Casinos for South African Players


----------



## Seoul_Korea

UPDATE 2015: _ONLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION OR BUILT BUILDINGS (no churches, communication masts or others)
In the height, I'll include spires._









SAUDI ARABIA: Kingdom Tower | 1000.0m | Jeddah







UNITED ARAB EMIRATES: Burj Khalifa | 828.0m | Dubai







CHINA: Wuhan Greenland Center | 636.0m | Wuhan







MALAYSIA: KL118 | 635.0m | Kuala Lumpur







SOUTH KOREA: Lotte World Tower | 555.7m | Seoul







UNITED STATES: Central Park Tower | 545.6m | New York







TAIWAN: Taipei 101 | 508.0m | Taipei







RUSSIA: Lakhta Center | 462.0m | St. Petersburg







INDIA: World One | 442.0m | Mumbai







KUWAIT: al-Hamra Tower | 412.6m | Madinat-al-Kuwait







KAZAKHSTAN: Abu Dhabi Plaza | 382.0m | Astana







VIETNAM: VietinBank I | 363.0m | Hanoi







INDONESIA: Icon Tower 1 | 350.0m | Jakarta







NORTH KOREA: Ryugyong Hotel | 330.0m | Pyongyang







AUSTRALIA: Q1 | 322.5m | Gold Coast







THAILAND: Icon Siam I | 315.0m | Bangkok







PHILIPPINES: Mövenpick Hotel | 312.0m | Makati







UNITED KINGDOM: The Shard | 309.7m | London







CHILE: Grantorre Santiago | 300.0m | Santiago







JAPAN: Abeno Harukas | 300.0m | Osaka







QATAR: Aspire | 300.0m | Doha







CANADA: First Canadian Place | 298.0m | Toronto







SINGAPORE: Tanjong Pagar Centre | 290.0m | Singapore







ISRAEL: Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285.0m | Tel Aviv







PANAMA: Trump International Panama | 284.0m | Panama City







TURKEY: Skyland A | 284.0m | Istanbul







MEXICO: Torre KOI | 276.0m | Monterrey







BAHRAIN: Four Seasons Manama | 269.8m | Manama







PAKISTAN: Bahria Icon | 268.0m | Karachi







VENEZUELA: Parque Central Torre Este | 262.5m | Caracas







COLOMBIA: BD Bacatá I | 260.0m | Bogotá







GERMANY: Commerzbank Zentrale | 258.7m | Frankfurt am Main







AZERBAIJAN: Baku Tower | 251.8m | Baku







IRAN: Padide Shandiz | 250.0m | Mashhad







SPAIN: Torre Cepsa | 250.0m | Madrid







ITALY: Il Dritto | 246.9m | Milan







BRAZIL: Yachthouse Club | 242.0m | Balneário de Camboriú







SRI LANKA: Altair | 240.0m | Colombo







ARGENTINA: Alvear Puerto Madero | 235.0m | Buenos Aires







FRANCE: Tour First | 231.0m | Paris







POLAND: Palace of Culture and Science | 230.7m | Warsaw







SOUTH AFRICA: Carlton Centre | 222.5m | Johannesburg







AUSTRIA: DC Tower 1 | 220.0m | Vienna







LEBANON: The Edge | 220.0m | Beirut







UKRAINE: Sky Tower | 214.1m | Kiev







GEORGIA: Bat'umi Technological University | 200.0m | Bat'umi







KENYA: Britam Tower | 192.0m | Nairobi







SWEDEN: Turning Torsø | 190.4m | Malmö







CAMBODIA: Vattanak Bank | 187.3m | Phnom Penh







TANZANIA: Tanzania Port Authority HQ | 187.0m | Dar es Salaam







JORDAN: Jordan Gate I | 186.1m | Amman







NETHERLANDS: Maastoren | 182.3m | Rotterdam







ETHIOPIA: CCD Towers | 180.0m | Addis Ababa







SENEGAL: Tour Kadhafi | 179.4m | Dakar







SWITZERLAND: Roche Turm Building 1 | 178.0m | Basel







ALGERIA: Bahia Center 1 | 175.0m | Oran







BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA: Avaz Twist Tower | 175.0m | Sarajevo







NEW ZEALAND: Vero Center | 175.0m | Auckland







BANGLADESH: City Centre | 171.0m | Dhaka







MONACO: Tour Odéon | 170.0m | Monaco







MOROCCO: JW Marriott Casablanca | 167.0m | Casablanca







KOSOVO: ENK Tower A | 165.0m | Priština







CUBA: Habana Libre Hotel | 160.0m | Havana







NIGERIA: NITEL Building | 160.0m | Lagos







URUGUAY: ANTEL Telecommunications Tower | 160.0m | Montevideo







IRAQ: Jaff Tower A | 155.0m | Sulaymaniyah







DOMINICAN REPUBLIC: Torre Anacaona 27 | 153.0m | Santo Domingo







BELGIUM: Tour du Midi | 150.0m | Brussels







BOLIVIA: Torre Girasoles | 150.0m | La Paz







LAOS: Sky Office at Vientiane WTC | 150.0m | Vientiane







ANGOLA: IMOB Business Center | 145.0m | Luanda







PARAGUAY: Torre Ícono | 145.0m | Asunción







EGYPT: Ministry of Foreign Affairs | 143.0m | Cairo







SERBIA: Ušče Building | 141.0m | Belgrade







PERU: Edificio Hito Cultural | 140.0m | Lima







ROMANIA: Florească Sky Tower | 137.0m | Bucharest







ECUADOR: The Point | 136.6m | Guayaquil







BELARUS: Royal Plaza | 135.0m | Minsk







UGANDA: Kingdom Kampala Centre | 135.0m | Kampala







LATVIA: Z Towers | 130.0m | Rīga







MACEDONIA: Sky City I | 130.0m | Skopje







MOZAMBIQUE: Banco de Moçambique 1 | 130.0m | Maputo







SUDAN: NTC Tower | 130.0m | Khartoum







LITHUANIA: Europe Tower | 128.9m | Vilnius







DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO: Riverside I | 126.0m | Kinshasa







BULGARIA: Capital Fort Business Center | 125.9m | Sofia







MADAGASCAR: Orange Telecommunication Tower | 125.0m | Antananarivo







MAURITIUS: Bank of Mauritius | 124.0m | Port Louis







MYANMAR: Diamond Inya Palace | 122.3m | Yangon







CAMEROON: Tour CNPS | 121.3m | Yaoundé







BRUNEI DARUSSALAM: Ministry of Finance | 120.0m | Bandar Seri Begawan







DENMARK: Herlev Hospital | 120.0m | Herlev







LIBYA: Nessco Building | 120.0m | Tripoli







ZIMBABWE: New Reserve Bank of Zimbabwe | 120.0m | Harare







ESTONIA: Swissôtel Tallinn | 117.0m | Tallinn







NORWAY: Radisson SAS Oslo | 117.0m | Oslo







SLOVAKIA: Tower 115 | 115.0m | Bratislava







UZBEKISTAN: Uzbek National Bank | 115.0m | Taškent







PORTUGAL: Torre São Rafael | 110.0m | Lisbon







CZECH REPUBLIC: AZ Tower | 109.5m | Brno







CONGO: Tour Nabemba | 106.0m | Brazzaville







MONGOLIA: Blue Sky Tower | 105.0m | Ulaanbaatar







SYRIA: Damascus Tower | 104.3m | Damascus







EL SALVADOR: El Pedegral Multiplaza | 104.0m | San Salvador







GREECE: Athens Tower 1 | 103.0m | Athens







LUXEMBOURG: Cour de Justice 1 | 103.0m | Luxembourg







TURKMENISTAN: Turkmenneftegaztroi | 103.0m | Aşgabat







TOGO: 2 Fevrier Sofitel Hotel | 102.0m | Lomé







TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO: International Waterfront Tower C | 101.8m | Port of Spain







HONDURAS: Condominios Panorama Life - Torre I | 101.5m | San Pedro Sula







COSTA RICA: Paseo Colón Uno | 101.3m | San José







GUATEMALA: Torre Premier Club | 101.3m | Ciudad de Guatemala







TUNISIA: Palais de Congres | 101.0m | Tunis







NAMIBIA: Old Mutual Namibia | 100.0m | Windhoek







MALTA: Portomaso Business Tower | 98.0m | St. Julian's







CROATIA: Centar Strojarska | 96.2m | Zagreb







THE BAHAMAS: Grand Hyatt at Baha Mar | 96.0m | Nassau







TIMOR LESTE: AGP Plaza | 93.3m | Dili







NICARAGUA: Banco de América | 90.0m | Managua







PAPUA NEW GUINEA: Grand Papua Hotel | 90.0m | Port Moresby







ZAMBIA: Findeco House | 90.0m | Lusaka







HUNGARY: Semmelweis Medical University | 89.0m | Budapest







SLOVENIA: Crystal Palace | 89.0m | Ljubljana







FINLAND: Tampereen Tornihotelli | 87.5m | Tampere







AFGHANISTAN: Kabul Tower | 87.0m | Kabul







ALBANIA: Train Station A | 86.5m | Tirana







IRELAND: The Elysian | 80.0m | Cork







MALI: BCEAO Building | 80.0m | Bamako







ANDORRA: Caldea | 79.9m | Andorra la Vella







MOLDOVA: Hotel Cosmos | 79.3m | Chişinău







ICELAND: Smáratorg Office | 77.6m | Kópavogur







CYPRUS: The Oval | 75.0m | Limassol







FIJI: Suva Central | 75.0m | Suva







RWANDA: Kigali City Tower | 75.0m | Kigali







ARMENIA: Yerevan Youth Plaza | 71.8m | Yerevan







YEMEN: Qubaty Tower | 71.7m | Sana'a







GUINEA: Hotel Kaloum | 70.3m | Conakry







GHANA: SSNIT Tower Block | 70.0m | Accra







JAMAICA: Pegasus Le Meridien Jamaica | 66.0m | Kingston







KYRGYZSTAN: Baaitik Batyr | 64.5m | Biškek







NEPAL: Sun Tower | 64.5m | Kathmandu







SIERRA LEONE: Sam Bangura Building | 64.0m | Freetown







BENIN: BCEAO Building | 60.0m | Cotonou







OMAN: Sheraton Oman Hotel | 58.2m | Ruwi







GABON: Banque de États de l'Afrique Centrale | 55.5m | Libreville







MONTENEGRO: Uliče Slobode 12 | 55.4m | Podgorica







EQUATORIAL GUINEA: Gepetrol | 54.4m | Malabo







NIGER: BCEAO Building | 53.2m | Niamey







CENTRAL AFRICAN REPUBLIC: Hotel Banguí - 50.0m | Banguí







HAITI: Digicel Building | 50.0m | Port au Prince







SOUTH SUDAN: Equatoria | 50.0m | Juba







TAJIKISTAN: Hyatt Regency Dušanbe | 44.5m | Dušanbe







DJIBOUTI: Salaam African Bank | 44.2m | Djibouti City







SAN MARINO: World Trade Center East Building | 43.1m | Serravalle







MALDIVES: Mookai Hotel | 40.4m | Malé







PALAU: Palasia Hotel Palau | 40.2m | Koror







LIBERIA: Pan African Plaza | 40.1m | Monrovia







LESOTHO: Hotel Victoria | 40.0m | Maseru







MALAWI: Kangombe House | 40.0m | Lilongwe







SWAZILAND: Public Services Pension Fund | 40.0m | Mbabane







CHAD: Kempinski N'Djamena | 35.6m | N'Djamena







ERITREA: InterContinental Asmara | 30.0m | Asmara







SAINT LUCIA: National Insurance Building | 29.9m | Castries







MAURITANIA: Novotel Nouakchott | 27.8m | Nouakchott







SURINAME: Hotel Krasnapolsky | 26.0m | Paramaribo







VANUATU: Vanuatu Grand Hotel | 25.5m | Port Vila







GUYANA: Pegasus Le Meridien Georgetown | 25.4m | Georgetown







LIECHTENSTEIN: Liechtensteinische Post | 25.4m | Vaduz







BHUTAN: Taj Tashi Thimphu | 23.0m | Thimphu







TONGA: National Reserve Bank of Tonga | 20.4m | Nuku'alofa







BELIZE: No relevant buildings







BURUNDI: No relevant buildings







CABO VERDE: No relevant buildings







COMOROS: No relevant buildings







DOMINICA: No relevant buildings







GAMBIA: No relevant buildings







GUINEA-BISSAU: No relevant buildings







KIRIBATI: No relevant buildings







MARSHALL ISLANDS: No relevant buildings







MICRONESIA: No relevant buildings







NAURU: No relevant buildings







PALESTINIAN TERRITORY: No relevant buildings







SAINT KITTS AND NEVIS: No revelant buildings







SAINT VINCENT AND THE GRENADINE: No relevant buildings







SAMOA: No relevant buildings







SEYCHELLES: No relevant buildings







SOMALIA: No relevant buildings







TUVALU: No relevant buildings







VATICAN CITY: No relevant buildings


----------



## Blackhavvk

It is better to make a list of the official height. Without the antenna, but with spiers.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

First Canadian Place is nowhere near 355 meters.


----------



## elculo

Why no churches? 
I mean, they are real buildings made of stone or concrete with doors, windows, stairs etc., and they are just churches because they are used as churches. If you use a church building as, let's say a swimming pool it would count, but as a church the same building would not count? 


St. Petri: Schwimmbad by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr


Also, skyscrapers are the cathedrals of capitalism (and churches were the skyscrapers of their time)!
Oh, and if we count churches in, then Vatican city will equal Ecuador! 

reach:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Nice, but:

DENMARK: Amtssygehuset i Herlev | 120.0m | Herlev

It's called "Herlev Hospital". The name changed about a decade ago (except on CTBUH & Emporis).


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Blackhavvk said:


> It is better to make a list of the official height. Without the antenna, but with spiers.


Done. I've just corrected all height of that few highrises that had the antenna height with the roof height or, at least, with the spire one. Thanks to make notice me.



KøbenhavnK said:


> Nice, but:
> 
> DENMARK: Amtssygehuset i Herlev | 120.0m | Herlev
> 
> It's called "Herlev Hospital". The name changed about a decade ago (except on CTBUH & Emporis).


Thanks, I changed the name.


----------



## SGSky

thanks for sharing


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MACEDONIA: Cevahir Tower 1 | 130.0m | Skopje

On the link you can find info and photos about the progress of this project. BTW, now it's called Sky City.


----------



## Union.SLO

Corrections:



Seoul_Korea said:


> CROATIA: Cibona Tower | 109.0m | Zagreb


That height data would be correct for the Zagrepčanka Tower, although I see no point counting a radio mast into the height, as it's not even an architectural spire. The tallest in Croatia by the roof height is a recently completed highrise of the complex of Centar Strojarska in Zagreb. 96,2m.



Seoul_Korea said:


> SLOVENIA: Emonika City Center | 107.0m | Ljubljana


Unfortunately the project isn't even under construction and it appears it's going to remain so in the near future as well. 
The tallest in Slovenia is Kristalna palača (Crystal Palace) with its 89m, located in Ljubljana.


----------



## KillerZavatar

It is safe to assume that the building in Erbil is On Hold, considering the political situation currently


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Union.SLO said:


> Corrections:
> 
> 
> That height data would be correct for the Zagrepčanka Tower, although I see no point counting a radio mast into the height, as it's not even an architectural spire. The tallest in Croatia by the roof height is a recently completed highrise of the complex of Centar Strojarska in Zagreb. 96,2m.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the project isn't even under construction and it appears it's going to remain so in the near future as well.
> The tallest in Slovenia is Kristalna palača (Crystal Palace) with its 89m, located in Ljubljana.


Thanks for the info, unfortunately SSP and Emporis have wrong infos about highrises in some European countries. In fact Emonika City Centre, in SSP diagram is completed, so I'm sorry for the mistakes and thank you to correct me 



KillerZavatar said:


> It is safe to assume that the building in Erbil is On Hold, considering the political situation currently


Oh yes, you're absolutely right. I've correct the tallest building in Iraq too, thanks


----------



## Jos998

INDONESIA...... 

GAMA TOWER (now T/O) 288.6m


----------



## Darbak

Hello!

I encoutered this thread and it is outdated and inaccurate. So I decided to update this list. I try to include as many countries as possible, including some autonomous territories.

Let's start with buildings higher than 300 meters.

*UAE*
Dubai, Burj Khalifa, 828 m, 163 fl, 2010







source

*China*
Shanghai, Shanghai Tower, 632 m, 128 fl, 2015







source

*Saudi Arabia*
Makkah, Makkah Clock Royal Tower, 601 m, 120 fl, 2012







source

*South Korea*
Seoul, Lotte World Tower, 556 m, 123 fl, 2017







source

*USA*
New York, One World Trade Center, 541 m, 104 fl, 2014







source

*Taiwan*
Taipei, Taipei 101, 509 m, 101 fl, 2004







source

*Hong Kong*
Hong Kong, International Commerce Centre, 484 m, 118 fl, 2010







source

*Russia*
St. Petersburg, Lakhta Center 462 m, 87 fl, 2018







source

*Vietnam*
Ho Chi Minh City, Vincom Landmark 81, 461 m, 81 fl, 2018







source

*Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Petronas Towers, 452 m, 88 fl, 1998







source

*Kuwait*
Kuwait City, Al Hamra Tower, 412 m, 80 fl, 2011







source

*North Korea*
_Pyongyang, Ryugyong Hotel, 330 m, 105 fl, 2012_







source

*Australia*
Gold Coast City, Q1 Tower, 323 m, 80 fl, 2005







source

*Philippines*
Taguig, Grand Hyatt Manila, 318 m, 66 fl, 2016







source

*Thailand*
Bangkok, Iconsiam, 315 m, 70 fl, 2018
ICONSIAM by Supawat.Y, on Flickr

*Kazakhstan*
Nur-Sultan, Abu Dhabi Plaza, 311 m, 75 fl, 2022







by Treeq via skyscrapercity

*Poland*
Warsaw, Varso Tower, 311 m, 54 fl, 2022







source


*United Kingdom*
London, The Shard, 306 m, 73 fl, 2013







source

*Mexico*
Monterrey, Torre Obispado 1, 305 m, 64 fl, 2020







by enri0034 via skyscrapercity

*Chile*
Santiago, Gran Torre Santiago, 300 m, 60 fl, 2014







source

*Japan*
Osaka, Abeno Harukas, 300 m, 60 fl, 2014







source

*Qatar*
Doha, Aspire Tower, 300 m, 36 fl, 2007







source


Continue tomorrow! (hopefully)


----------



## isaidso

42 years later and Canada still hasn't topped First Canadian Place. Hard to believe. :|


----------



## Darbak

Whee, I just discovered new tallest building buildings for New Zealand and for Sweden! 

They are 187 m high Seascape Tower in Auckland and 245 m high Karlatornet in Gothenburg

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920330
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925691

Both of them are already under construction.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I'm glad Sweden is getting some more skyscrapers!


----------



## Darbak

Hello

I have an idea... Let's introduce all of the new tallest buildings (by countries) built in 2019.
14 countries got their new dominants that year...
*Albania* - Arena Center Tower in Tirana. 112 m high tower attached to the new sport stadium. First 100+ tower in Albania. There is higher building under construction, though.
*Algeria *- Here is a little issue. New tallest building can be 30-storey Residence Oran Tower (height unknown, but it is definitelly higher than Bahia Center) in Oran. But it also can be 265 m high Grand Mosque Tower in Algiers - not sure, if I can count it as a skyscraper/highest building, though.
*Argentina *- Alvear Tower in Buenos Aires. 235 m high, 56-storey residential building. First 200+ tower in Argentina.
*Azerbaian* - First, I would like to mention that I'm not sure, if this tower is really completed. It looks so. 210 m high Crescent City Tower in Baku, office tower with 52 floors. But there is higher building (Baku Tower) already topped out.
*Brazil* - 238 m high residential tower called Infinity Coast in Balneário Camboriú. But also here is another higher project (Yachthouse Residence Club) already topped out.
*Finland* - Majakka Tower in Helsinki. 132 m high residential tower attached to a shopping center. First 100+ in Finland.
*Honduras *- Igvanas Tara Eco City. 112m high residential tower in San Pedro Sula.
*Luxembourg* - Third tower of the Cour de Justice Complex in Luxembourg City. It has 31 floors and is 115 m high.
*Morocco *- Tour Casablanca Finance City (in Casablanca). Office tower with height of 136 m and 28 floors.
*Myanmar* - After long time, Inya Diamond Palace in Yangon was finally finished. Residential complex has 34 floors and unknown height.
*New Caledonia* - There is new building in Nouméa - 100 m high Pacific Plaza. And first 100+ building in New Caledonia. However, there is even higher building planned.
*Niger *- In Niamey, WAQF Tower has been built. It is 59 m high.
*South Africa* - 227 m high and 55 floors. That's a basic data of the new tallest building not only in South Africa, but in entire Africa continent. The residential tower is located in Sandton.
*Uganda* - Probably over 100 m has new office tower in Kampala, 22-storey URA headquarters tower.
UPDATE
And I forgot on *Papua-New Guinea *- There is new highrise, Noble Center. 100 m high, 23 floors. 
So, it is 15 countries

There are also new tallest buildings built in 2020 already. It is Nivy Tower in Bratislava, Slovakia and basically T.OP Torre in Monterrey, Mexico.

I wanted to edit those information in their respective posts, but somehow, skyscrapercity won't let me to do so 

(OMG this is my longest post on skyscrapercity ever!)


----------



## KlausDiggy

You can use the Site navigation (with the three dots on the right) to edit a post.


----------



## Darbak

^^ I know, but there was some error. It works now. Anyway, thanks!

Well, not on 100%. I can edit just some posts.


----------



## Darbak

I know, I made a list of all upcoming tallest buildings: Tallest buildings in the world by country

And of course, Varso Tower is there


----------



## isaidso

After a 45 year wait, Canada is building a new tallest. A 83 floor, 306m luxury residential tower called 'The One' is under construction on Toronto's 'Mink Mile'.


----------



## klihasia

Darbak said:


> And upcoming tallest buildings! (only preparation/foundation works, under construction and topped out; NOT planned)
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Jeddah, Jeddah Tower, 1000 m, 167 m, O/H - SC Thread
> China, Shenzen, Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre, 655 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur, Merdeka PNB118, 635 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Thailand, Bangkok, Grand Rama 9 Tower, 615 m, O/H - SC Thread
> Qatar, Doha, Al Quds Endowment Tower, 495 m, O/H - SC Thread
> India, Mumbai, World One, 442 m, O/H - SC Thread
> Egypt, Cairo, Iconic Tower, 385 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Kazakhstan, Nursultan, Abu Dhabi Plaza Residential Tower, 382 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Sri Lanka, Colombo, The One, 356 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Indonesia, Jakarta, Thamrin Nine Tower, 334 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Israel, Tel Aviv, Azrieli Center Ellipse Tower, 330 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Japan, Tokyo, Toranomon-Azabudai District Redevelopment, 325 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Poland, Warsaw, Varso Tower, 310 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Canada, Toronto, The One, 306 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Azerbaijan, Baku, Baku Tower, 276 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Brazil, Balneário Camboriú, Yachthouse Residence Club, 274 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Pakistan, Karachi, Bahria Icon Tower, 273 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Cambodia, Phnom Penh, Royal One, 260 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Morocco, Rabat, Mohammed VI Tower, 250 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Sweden, Gothenburg, Karlatornet, 245 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Venezuela, Valencia, La Isla Multiespacio, 244 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Iran, Tehran, Fereshteh Pasargad Hotel, 235 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Lebanon, Beirut, The Edge, 220 m, O/H - SC Thread
> Netherlands, Rotterdam, De Zalmhaven, 212 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Switzerland, Basel, Bau 2, 205 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Bulgaria, Sofia, Sky Fort, 202 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Ethiopia, Addis Ababa, Commercial Bank of Ethiopia HQ, 198 m, T/O - SC Thread
> New Zealand, Auckland, Seascape Tower, 187 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Bolivia, La Paz, Torres del Poeta, 180 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Cyprus, Limassol, One, 170 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Iraq, Baghdad, Central Bank of Iraq, 170 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Slovakia, Bratislava, Eurovea Tower, 168 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Serbia, Belgrade, Kula Belgrade, 168 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Bangladesh, Dhaka, Shanta Pinnacle, 160 m, PREP - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Republic of Congo, Brazzaville, Mpila Towers, 140 m, T/O - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Laos, Vientiane, Latsavong Plaza, 138 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Albania, Tirana, DTA Tower, 138 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Tajikistan, Dushanbe, Service Telecommunication Building, 123 m, U/C - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Hungary, Budapest, MOL Campus, 120 m, PREP - SC Thread
> Denmark, Copenhagen, Pasteurs Tårn, 120 m, U/C - SC Thread
> Democratic Republic of Congo, Kinshasa, Riverside, 30 f, ?m, T/O - SC Thread
> Algeria, Oran, Galaxie Tower, 118 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Croatia, Split, Westgate Tower, 115 m, T/O - SC Thread
> Afghanistan, Kabul, Kabul Markaz Tower, 101 m, T/O - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Kosovo, Prishtina, ENK Complex, 31 fl, ?m, U/C - SC Thread
> Fiji, Suva, WG Friendship Plaza, 28 fl, ?m, T/O - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> North Mariana Islands, Garapan, Imperial Casino Hotel, 89 m, T/O - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Georgetown, Guyana, Pegasus Hotel, 11 fl, ?m, T/O - _no thread on Skyscrapercity_
> Mogadishu, Somalia, Lido Beach Hotel, 11 f, ?m, T/O - SC Thread


 Varso Tower in Poland on 04.05.2020


----------



## Darbak

Hello!

It has been long time, since I contributed to this forum last time, so I've made some actualizations.

First, let's introduce new highest buildings buildt in 2020:
1.* T.OP Torre 1 *in *Monterrey*, *Mexico. *The multifunctional building is 305 m high, hence it is the first supertall in Mexico ever (congratulations!), surpassing _Torre Koi_ (279 m) completed in 2017.

2. There were two projects in 2020, which could be considered as tallest buildings for *India*. Both projects are located in *Mumbai*. First of them is *Lodha the Park* consisting of four residential towers, each 268 m high. But they didn't stand as the tallest very long. Later, in the same year, *World Towers* had been completed. Their tallest towers are 285 m high. Both projects surpassed _One Avighna Park _(260 m), tallest building since 2017.

3. After quite some time, *Altair* in *Colombo*, *Sri Lanka* had been completed. The residential tower is 240 m high and surpassed _Grand Hyatt _(229 m), former tallest building since 2017. But there is even higher project under construction in Colombo.

4. Also *New Zealand *has new tallest building. It is 180 m high *PwC at Commercial Bay Tower* located in *Auckland*. This tower surpassed _Vero Centre _(170 m), the tallest building since 2000 (almost 20 years!). But also here is even higher project under construction.

5. In *Karachi*, *Pakistan*, *Dolmen Towers *were completed. The higher of two commercial towers is 151 m high. This project surpassed _Bakht Tower_ (146 m), which had been highest building since 2018.

6. *Tours Mpila* are new tallest buildings for *Republic of the Congo*. The twin towers are located in *Brazzaville* and are 135 m high. They surpassed _Tour Nabemba _(106 m), highest building of Congo since 1986.

7. 135 m high is also *360 Nicosia *in *Nicosia*, *Cyprus*. The tower surpassed _Central Park _(78 m) tallest building since 2018. Also, it is first 100+ completed highrise on Cyprus.

8. Of course I forgot one building. *Nivy Tower* in *Bratislava*, *Slovakia*. The commercial tower is 125 m high, and surpassed _Tower 115_ (115 m) buildt in 1984. 

9. And the last one is *Lido Beach Hotel *in *Mogadishu*, *Somalia*. The height is unknown, but the hotel has 11 floors, which makes it officially the tallest. The building surpasses _Somnet Telecom Headquarters_ (10 floors), the highest building of Somalia since 2017.


Also, I added new tallest buildings under construction:
South Korea, Seoul, Hyundai Global Business Center, 569 m
Turkey, Istanbul, Central Bank Tower, 320 m
Uzbekistan, Tashkent, Nest One, 266 m
Cuba, Havana, Nuevo Hotel Vedado, 154 m
Malta, St. Julian's, Mercury House, 120 m
Salvador, El Salvador, Millennium Tower, 120 m
Nepal, Kathmandu, Sheraton Hotel, 20 fl, ?m
East Timor, Dili, DFBC Towers, 16 fl, ?m
You can find the complete list of U/C tallest buildings here: Tallest building UC

List of tallest buildings by country:
300+
200+
150+
120+
110+
100+
85+
70+
50+
35+
25+
The rest 

Have a nice day and be safe!


----------



## Darbak

Well, hello 
I found new tallest building for *Surinam*. It is Assuria Hermitage Highrise in Paramaribo, completed in 2019. I'm adding it to the list.








source

List of tallest buildings by country:
300+
200+
150+
120+
110+
100+
85+
70+
50+
35+
25+
The rest
Tallest buildings U/C


----------



## Darbak

It looks like Bolivia finally finished it's tallest buildings, Torres del Poeta: 


Mbozo said:


> Poco avance
> View attachment 2032428


List of tallest buildings by country:
300+
200+
150+
120+
110+
100+
85+
70+
50+
35+
25+
The rest
Tallest buildings U/C


----------



## KlausDiggy

There are a few pictures missing on the first page.

What about the new tallest in:

Poland (Varso Tower | 310m)
Netherlands (De Zalmhaven | 215m)
Switzerland (Roche Tower 2 | 205m)
Cyprus (The One | 170m)
Serbia (Kula Belgrade | 168m & West 65 | 155m) ?
The Zalmhaven, Roche Tower 2 & West 65 are external finished.
The others have reached their full height.


----------



## Darbak

KlausDiggy said:


> There are a few pictures missing on the first page.
> 
> What about the new tallest in:
> 
> Poland (Varso Tower | 310m)
> Netherlands (De Zalmhaven | 215m)
> Switzerland (Roche Tower 2 | 205m)
> Cyprus (The One | 170m)
> Serbia (Kula Belgrade | 168m & West 65 | 155m) ?
> The Zalmhaven, Roche Tower 2 & West 65 are external finished.
> The others have reached their full height.


I have those buildings in special post "U/C" (post number 124). Those building you're mentioning aren't completed yet, I think.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Zalmhaven is not completed entirely yet, but it has topped out for sure and the top half is completed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446474288723279875


----------



## Darbak

Hello everybody, let's see which countries had got their new tallest buildings in 2021.

1. First one is *Azerbaijan*. In 2021 *Baku Tower* in Baku had been completed. The office tower is 276 meters high and has 49 floors. It surpasses _Crescent City Tower, _Azerbajans tallest since 2019.

2. In *Cambodia*, specifficaly in its capital city Phnom Penh, *The Peak *complex is still under construction. However, the two lower towers of the residential complex had been completed and with their height of 205 meters (and 55 floors) they became the tallest buildings in the country. And in 2022 the 228 meters high hotel tower will be completed. The Peak surpassed the tallest building since 2014, _Vattanac Bank Headquarters_, and thus became first 200+ m completed building in Cambodia.

3. After long time, *Bolivia* had completed its tallest buildings, *Torres del Poeta*. The complex, located in La Paz, comprises four towers, and the tallest one, Torre D, has 180 meters in height and 40 floors. It surpassed _Torre Girasoles_, tallest building since 2013.

4. Next country is *Costa Rica*. In San José, *DoubleTree by Hilton* had been completed. The hotel is 140 meters high and has 38 stories. It surpassed _Torres Paseo Colón, _Costa Ricas tallest buildings since 2015.

5. Another country is *Tajikistan*. The complex of three* Communication Service Buildings *in Dushanbe had been completed last year. The highest of the towers is 123 meters tall and has 30 floors. First Tajikistans 100+ tower surpassed _Dushanbe Plaza_, tallest buildings since 2011.

6. Next country is *Guyana*. The *New Pegasus Hotel*, located in Georgetown, has unknown height, yet with its 11 stories it is tallest buildings for sure. It surpassed 9-storey _Marriott Hotel_, tallest building since 2014.

7. And last, *Grenada*. In the southern part of the island, True Blue, *Waldorf Apartments *had been finished. It is 7 floors high and it surpassed _Ministerial Complex. _

Only 7 countries got their new dominants in 2021, but I have feeling, that 2022 will be much richer in count. Actually there is already first countrys tallest building completed in 2022, in Ethiopia. And much more are coming.

The complete list of tallest buildings by country:
300+
200+
150+
120+
110+
100+
85+
70+
50+
35+
25+
The rest


----------



## kenamour

Darbak said:


> Continuing with all 100+ remaining buildings
> 
> *Trinidad & Tobago*
> Port of Spain, International Waterfront Tower C, 109 m, 27 fl, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Uzbekistan*
> Tashkent, National Bank of Uzbekistan, 108 m, 26 fl, 1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Turkmenistan*
> Ashgabat, Yyldyz Hotel, 107 m, 24 fl, 2013
> Yyldyz Hotel, Ashgabat by Beth, on Flickr
> 
> *Botswana*
> Gaborone, iTowers 2, 105 m, 25 fl, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Salvadore*
> San Salvador, El Pedregal, 104 m, 25 fl, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Greece*
> Athens, Athens Tower 1, 103 m, 28 fl, 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Croatia*
> Rijeka, Čandekova 23a, 103 m, 28 fl, 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> (In case, you want to include churches, cathedrals etc... *Zagrebčanka Katedrala* is 105 m high)
> 
> *Puerto Rico*
> San Juan, Sea Wiew Tower, 102 m, 28 fl, 1970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Togo*
> Lomé, 2 Fevrier Sofitel Hotel, 102 m, 36 fl, 1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Guatemala*
> Guatemala City, Premier Club, 101 m, 31 fl, 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *New Caledonia*
> Nouméa, Pacific Plaza, 100 m, 25 fl, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Namibia*
> Windhoek, Mutual Tower, 100 m, 21 fl, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> *Papua-New Guinea*
> Port Moresby, Noble Center, 100 m, 23 fl, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> *Myanmar*
> Yangon, Diamond Inya Palace, the height unknown, but definitely more than 100m, 34 fl, 2019


you are doing a great work ,and I just want to mention is Dimond Inya Palace is 122.4m according ctbuh


----------



## kenamour

I maybe found the tallest building in Bhutan：
Taj Tashi Thimphu
23m 8fl








source：Taj Tashi , Thimphu, Bhutan | BookMyTour


----------



## kenamour

Darbak said:


> After a longer time, I'm here again!
> 
> I discovered a new tallest building for *Guyana* - new Pegasus hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently preparations work ongoing. Or they should be...


The building height is 53.8m


----------



## kenamour

here is some buildings height:
*Guinea *Kakimbo Towers 100.5m
*Palestinian Territories *Palestine Trade Tower 96m
*Nepal *Sun City Apartments 64.5m
*Central African Republic *Ouday Skaiky Centre 50.2m
*Eritrea *Nyala Hotel 39.4m
*Somalia *Lido Beach Hotel 39.3m
*Swaziland *Mona Building 39.3m
*Lichtenstein *Schwefelstrasse 39m
*Solomon Islands *Anthony Saru Building 21.3m


----------



## KlausDiggy

Please add:

Switzerland (Roche Tower 2 | 205m)
Cyprus (The One | 170m)
Serbia (Kula Belgrade)


----------



## Darbak

^^Are those already officially finished? I think at least Kula Belgrade is still worked on by some finishing works


----------



## KlausDiggy

But externally it is completed. 
Source: BELGRADE | Kula Belgrade | 168m | 551ft | 42 fl | T/O


----------

